# Bundled Firewood Vending Machine



## Leonard Halsey (Dec 29, 2007)

*The owner of the published patent for the bundled firewood vending machine is placing it for sale. 2.5m. If interested call Len Halsey at 720-335-3528 to discuss. 

Have a Safe and Prosperous 2008.*

*Len Halsey
Owner
The Wood Box Inc.
Platteville, Co. 80651*


----------



## Sprig (Dec 29, 2007)

*Oh come on man!*

Um, how big are these 'bundles'? How big is this vendin' machine? How the heck you gonna keep it supplied if it works? Good dog in dog heavens man!! I can think of 100 reasons why this ain't been done yet......... for 50k I'll tell you 25 
Better off with a pellet dispenser or some crap imho, sheesh!

MY BRAIN IS SORE! 



:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## lxt (Dec 29, 2007)

WTF!!!!! are you kidding? LOL, what some people will do for a buck!!!

what a waste of a patent!! sounds like something Homer Simpson would do!!

LXT........


----------



## Husky137 (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a lot of friggin' firewood to break even.


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 29, 2007)

2.5m is a way tall price for just an idea.


----------



## clearance (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you not supposed to make at least 50 posts before you try to sell stuff here? WTF?


----------



## woodchux (Dec 30, 2007)

Whatcha gonna do when a crackhead lights it on fire?


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 30, 2007)

Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya, oh Lord, kumbaya!!

'Smores anyone? Don't need to put another log on the fire, another is about to drop:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :notrolls2: 

How about a metal cage, like the propane tank cases, similiar to newspapers. It's an on you're honor thing:monkey:


----------

